# Is this a scam?



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Is this a scam...

I am selling stuff in dubizzle and got a lead.

The following message was received from Emilly ([email protected]) 
regarding Nikon D90 with 2 lenses,Manfrotto 322rc2 tripod and Tamrac bag in excellent condition (http://dubai.dubizzle.com/classifie...nikon-d90-with-lenses-tripod-and-bag-in-ex-2/) 

Name: Emilly
Email: [email protected]
Message: Hello, 

Do you still have the posted AD for sale and also what is your final price?? 

Thanks 
Emilly


I tell her my last price and received below email.

On Saturday, September 1, 2012, Emilly James wrote:
Hello ,
I appreciate your response OK, so I will be buying this favorite item
for my cousin who went for a business meeting in West Africa, cos am buying
it for him as a birthday gift, so I will be paying you AED5,050 for the
item including the shipping cost Via Emirates Post Express Mail
International (EMS), so I will be paying you through PayPal because its the
safest and secure way to get paid online so all you need now is to get back
to me with your PayPal email address and your full name so I can make the
payment and get back to you.

Await your response very soon.

I told her to meet me personally and get the unit and she arrange the shipment as i dont have any paypal account to give the I received below reply:


Am currently in Qatar so cant able to meet which is why am wanting you to help me directly with the shipment and also setting up an account is easy,just log on to www.paypal.com to set up an account then get back to m with your paypal email and full name.

the she further gave me details of the receiver of the unit:



On Saturday, September 1, 2012, Emilly James wrote:
The name is Olalekan Abidemi and the address is 35,cardoso street,LAgos.Nigeria



I have this feeling that this is just a scam...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course it's a scam .. leave it well alone


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course it's a scam .. leave it well alone


Thanks  i will...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hassli said:


> Thanks  i will...




If it has an African country in the equation, keep it at a good distance


----------



## bangloboy (Jul 25, 2012)

SUPER SCAM! Get this all day here in Toronto's Craigslist! Just edited for Toronto - steer super clear EVEN if they claim paypal! Don't even reply as they are gonna put your email on their annoying lists as well!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

They'll pay you via Paypal, you'll ship the goods then they'll retract the sale via Paypal claiming the goods were broken, faulty, fake or just never arrived.

Paypal always sides with the buyer during disputes and while they ask you to make a case they never listen to you and it's difficult to call or email them.


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

I was almost scammed through Craig's list here in the states but thank god I had a nice postal agent that told me anything electronic sent to Africa and bought through PayPal is 99.9% a scam!!!! I would only sell it if I could meet the person.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks to all...

I almost sign up in PayPal and even thinking to give her my bank account number... Good thing I post this to get a confirmation.

Thanks again


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Actually, the scammers probably don't even put money in your account. 

What they'll do is get you to send your PayPal details, then an fake email pretending to be from PayPal will appear in your inbox. Easy to do with some basic HTML.

Blah blah blah, you've been paid by blah blah the amount of x for y etc. It will have the PayPal logo and everything but the email address won't be a PayPal one. Of course, if you actually log into your genuine PayPal account there will be nothing there.

Then the scammer will bombard you with emails saying "I sent the money, send the goods" and you'll probably get the fake email a few more times too.

Of course many people will hold firm until they see the money in their actual account but this must catch enough people out for them to do the scam.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hassli said:


> Thanks to all...
> 
> I almost sign up in PayPal and even thinking to give her my bank account number... Good thing I post this to get a confirmation.
> 
> Thanks again




If you have to ask.. then it's a scam.


----------



## phillyeaglesfan (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeap. Its a scam.


----------

